# sheep died in lambing...



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

A friend of my husbands just came over to the house to ask us a question that I do not know the answer to. 

He runs a mixed herd of Barbados and Pelibuey, like myself. He just had one ewe lamb, the baby is live, but the ewe didn't make it. Sorry this is kinda graffic, but it looks like her whole uterous came out after the baby. What would cause this???? She was only about 3 and otherwise healthy that we know of. Also, could they have then butchered the ewe to at least take advantage of the meat?? Or would that be a no, no? 

Any help is greatly appreciated! To learn from this sad experience so it was not in vain!!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Awwww, I am so sorry. This is called a prolapsed uterus (I think), but why it happens and what to do about it I don't know. The ewe should still be useable for meat as it was a physical thing, not a disease process. In my opinion (and I don't know much) and for what it's worth. I am very sorry.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

That sucks. 

Yes the meat of the ewe is usable. We have lost goats in birthing and used the meat.

Why something like this happens...just because it does?

I always worry at kidding and lambing time. I hate loosing a breeder.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your friend's ewe.
It is an extremely disturbing experience to have happen.
I had a 4 year old ewe prolapse her uterus a few years ago at birth.
Has only happened once here and have many ewes/daughters as I kept as replacements (one of my best lines), and not had this happen any other time.

As I understand, it just happens, and very sad when it does.

Glad to hear they had a live ewe lamb born though, she will be special !


Deb


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

If caught soon enough, the prolapse can be placed back in and held in place with a prolapse harness. The success of this depends on so many things, but would be worth a try if the ewe had lived. 
If for nothing else, the ewe could still be processed for dog food.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

If it's a vaginal prolapse, it can be pushed/held in with a prolapse harness.
A uterine prolapse is a whole different situation. The vet had given me the option of trying to put everything back together, but it was very risky and most likely unsuccessful.
It was horrible enough listening to her before she pushed everything out and didn't want to prolong her suffering, euthanasia was the most humane thing to do


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I had a ewe die from uterine prolapse last year, lost the lamb too. The prolapse didn't 'pop' out till maybe 24-30 hours post delivery though I could tell something very wrong was in the process of happening. The vet did shove it all back in and suture her up (gave plenty of pain meds, I was giving her banamine and antibiotic within an hour of delivery when nerve damage to her back end became apparent - as directed by our vet) but she died within an hour. Vet said that sometimes a major artery to the uterus (I think this is what I remember) can be damaged during a very difficult birth - when you push everything back in it 'opens' up the artery tear - very quick death following reinsertion is the main diagnosis.

The lamb was overdue and huge. The ewe must have been struggling for some time. I didn't see a thing. It was horrid. I hope it never happens to us again.

sorry for your friend!


----------



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

We've had numerous uterus prolapses here over the years (we have over 3000 sheep) and they can quite successfully be washed with disinfectant replaced (need strong but gentle hands for that!) and held with a ewe 'spoon' tied in the wool or with a harness for around a month, we've had about one unsuccessful case out of 20 or more and the treated ewes went on to have normal lambings. 
Just my 2 cents,
Sheepy


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

sheepy said:


> We've had numerous uterus prolapses here over the years (we have over 3000 sheep) and they can quite successfully be washed with disinfectant replaced (need strong but gentle hands for that!) and held with a ewe 'spoon' tied in the wool or with a harness for around a month, we've had about one unsuccessful case out of 20 or more and the treated ewes went on to have normal lambings.
> Just my 2 cents,
> Sheepy



If it could be pushed back in, resembles a large pink grapefruit and can be held in with a ewe spoon, it would have been a vaginal (& maybe a rectal) prolapse.
The whole uterus and insides are expelled during a uterine prolapse.


----------



## sheepy (Mar 24, 2007)

No definitely the uterus the ewes had already given birth to their lambs than expelled the uterus-looks like a soccer ball when fresh and swells the more time it's out (the intestines etc will only come out if the uterus is ruptured in some way-no hope when that happens) and has the raised round attachments where the afterbirth attaches. Definitely the uterus. These ewes went on to have normal lambings the next year. I've only ever had one vaginal prolapse and it was a mess, delivered 1 live lamb via c-section.
Sheepy


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

sheepy said:


> No definitely the uterus the ewes had already given birth to their lambs than expelled the uterus-looks like a soccer ball when fresh and swells the more time it's out (the intestines etc will only come out if the uterus is ruptured in some way-no hope when that happens) and has the raised round attachments where the afterbirth attaches. Definitely the uterus. These ewes went on to have normal lambings the next year. I've only ever had one vaginal prolapse and it was a mess, delivered 1 live lamb via c-section.
> Sheepy



Thanks for the different explanations.
My ewe must have ruptured her uterus.
Where were my daughter's Veterinarian reproduction books when I needed them ?

Deb


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

We've had a few prolapsed uterus' over the years. If the ewe is found soon enough, it can be gentle washed, sugar sprinkled over it to shrink the swelling, and gently replaced. As it was mentioned, if the ewe dies, its likely a perferated uterus causing her to bleed internally.
You can raise the ewe and hang her rear legs over a gate to keep her from pushing and aid in getting the uterus to flop back inside. A shot of something to numb the ewe so she does not keep pushing, banamine for the swelling, and a couple stitches to hold it in place add to the success rate. I've never had any inclination to try this myself - its a job for Dr John, our vet.  It looks like trying to stuff a large, wet floppy balloon into a small hole. 
Causes? Difficult birth, lack of selemium, lack of calcium, etc. Sometimes, there is no obvious cause. Both vet services we've used over the years have advised that if the ewe recovers, she is no more likely to prolapse her uterus the following year than any other ewe in the flock. 

With vaginal prolapses (happens before birth) it can be a genetic weakness, and should be culled for, or at least don't breed the ewe again. However, I've read some studies that lead me to believe that it can also be caused by a dietary deficiency. Sulfur interaction with calcium and selenium can be the cause. 
Lisa


----------

